# Rough time today..



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

I sent my stbx an email explaining why i thought he had been cheating (online) with someone before he left..No response as you know..After thinking long and hard about it, i realize I was probably off base. Ive sent him not one but two emails now, begging for forgiveness. Ive been in such a mental fog since he left, my brain is doing terrible things. I just wish he would respond, good or bad at this point. Not hearing is killing me. I actually had a crying spell right in the middle of Kroger...i wish i could heal and move on from this I really do, and this is what i told him. Not that i think he should come back, but that he know i really am trying to let go..


----------



## MainStreetExile (Jun 26, 2012)

I sympathize with your pain. I've been crying in the aisles myself.

I can only speak from my own experience. My STBXW has never once responded to any email I've ever sent her that did not strictly relate to the process of the divorce, and even those replies were tersely worded and usually no more than a sentence in length. She simply doesn't care. She is done, and anything I might say or feel is at best academic, at at worst an annoyance. 

I know this is easier said than done, but: Don't send anything. Stop tearing open your heart. The last person in the world who will care that you are trying to let go is the person who has let you go.


----------

